# Unidentified Plants



## egildernew (May 1, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the name of these plants?








​


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Bacopa monnieri..

your currentllly in emerged state


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

That is Bacopa monnieri. I have never noticed a difference in emersed and submerged grown plants and I frequently let mine grow above the water line. How can you tell it was grown emersed?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll 3rd Bacopa monnieri.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Dunno leafs looks droopy =p


----------

